# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Tại sao phải sử dụng tổng đài ip mipbx

## hoangmitek

Có thể bạn chưa biết một trong những công nghệ thay thế cho công nghệ TMD là tổng đài  ip. Tổng đài ip bao gồm các công nghệ tất cả các ứng dụng công nghệ hiện đại nhất như : Gọi thoại, gọi video, messenger … kết nối đa dạng với cá thiết bị ra , thiết bị vào, kết nối các hệ thống, các thiết bị di động.

So với tổng đài analog tổng đài ip có nhiều tính năng nổi bật hơn vê tính năng cũng như chi phí.

Các tính năng tổng đài ip.

Tổng đài ip không chỉ thực hiện các cuộc  gọi nội bộ, gọi di động hay gọi mạng PSTN …

Hệ thống tổng đài ip còn được kết nối qua internet, mạng WAN, LAN để truyền tải hình ảnh hay các cuộc gọi thoại tới người các người  dùng có kết nối internet.


Với tổng đài ip bạn có thể chặn cuộc gọi đến nếu không muốn bị làm phiền và tính năng nhận cuộc gọi ở xa cũng là tính năng rất hay và nổi bật: Nếu bạn đi xa, đi công tác hoặc k có ở văn phòng , sử dụng tổng đài ip bạn có thể nhận được bất kì cuộc gọi nào, ở bất cứ đâu. Ngoài ra bạn có thể chuyển cuộc gọi vào voicemail, cuộc thoại được lưu và bạn chỉ việc check mail là có thể nghe lại nội dung cuộc gọi.

Tinh năng fax rất tiện ích với tổng đài ip  các bản fax sẽ được lưu trên tổng đài một cách tự động và kém thêm một bản gửi vào mail bạn sẽ không phải mua riêng một chiếc máy fax, rất tiết kiệm và tiện lợi.

 Không giống như hệ thống truyền thống muốn mở rộng bạn phải thực hiện thao tác nâng cấp hệ thống.Với tổng đài ip bạn không lo về khả năng mở rộng vì tổng đài ip có khả năng quản lí một số lượng lớn các nhánh điện thoại. Bằng cách thêm điện thoại vào mạng rất dễ dàng bạn đã mở rộng được vòng kết nối.

Hầu hết các thiết bị phụ như các thiết bị kết nối  đầu ra , đầu vào đều tương thích với hệ thống tổng đài ip.  Là một hệ thống đơn giản dễ cài đặt nên chỉ cần hiểu biết một chút về công nghệ thông tin bạn đã có thể tự mình cài đặt hệ thống này.

Hệ thống tổng đài ip được đánh giá là hệ thống có mức độ tin cậy cao, sản phẩm chất lượng với ứng dụng chạy ổn định, thiết kế chuyên nghiệp dễ dàng sử dụng. Cùng với dịch vụ tư vấn và hỗ trợ sau sử dụng hệ thống đã mang lại được sự đảm bảo về độ tin cậy một cách toàn diện.

Yếu tố bảo mật luôn được đặt lên hàng đầu. Với kinh nghiệm lâu năm của đội ngũ nhân viên công nghệ bảo mật được thiết lập an toàn đáng tin cậy cho mọi hoạt động sử dụng.

----------

